# Script changement de résolution



## Gregoryen (5 Novembre 2020)

Bonjour à tous !

L'explication :



Bloc de spoiler



J'utilise un écran supervise de Philips 499P9H de 49" avec un format 32:9. Ma résolution sur le plein écran est de 5120 x 1440 75 Hz.

Assez régulièrement j'utilise le mode PBP, ce qui splite l'écran avec deux sources, le MacBook d'un côté et un PC Windaube de l'autre. Seulement il ne change pas la résolution automatiquement, il ne bascule pas de 5120 au 2560, quand j'utilise les deux sources, je dois modifier manuellement la résolution pour passer à 2560 x 1440. Sinon tout apparaît en petit avec des borures immenses.

Sur macOS Catalina, impossible de choisir une résolution, elles sont déjà toutes prédéfini et aucune ne propose le 2560 x 1440. J'ai donc utilisé une app tiers pour régler ce souci style "Resolutionator" même s'il en existe des gratuites, mais celle-là n'est pas chère, ça soutien un dev, et elle est simple à utiliser et fonctionne mieux que toute celle que j'ai pu tester.

J’ai juste à cliquer sur la barre d’outils et choisir la résolution. Problème il y en a beaucoup dans la liste, a force je sais ou elle se situe mais voilà.


Seulement du côté de Windaube, il faut faire, clic droit > résolution > choisir la résolution.

MAIS comme c’est Windaube et qu’avec cet OS c’est un jour une histoire, he ben ça ne fonctionne plus ! Du moins cela me change ma résolution mais avec la mauvaise fréquence ( 30 Hz ) ce qui fait que c’est tout petit !

DONC je suis obligé dans propriété graphique, choisir la résolution et la fréquence…. Bref beaucoup d’étapes qui au quotidien sont très rébarbatives !



*La question :
C’est pour cela que je viens vers vous, existe-t-il un moyen de créer un petit script, ou l’on a juste à cliquer dessus pour que l’ordi change la résolution à la bonne fréquence ?*


Merci à vous !


----------



## zeltron54 (5 Novembre 2020)

Bonjour,

Peur-être avec le petit utilitaire Easyres  disponible gratuitement dans l'appstore. !


----------



## Gregoryen (5 Novembre 2020)

Toi tu n'a pas lu l'explication 
En fait je cherche à faire un script pour Windaube.


----------



## zeltron54 (5 Novembre 2020)

Désolé !   mal compris ....


----------



## Gregoryen (5 Novembre 2020)

J'aurais dû affiner ma question, j'ai fait exprès de mettre l'explication en spoil pour ne pas être obligé de tout lire et que ce soit plus rapide à lire. J'ai oublié de préciser qu'en gros, c'est pour Windaube.


----------



## zeltron54 (5 Novembre 2020)

Oui ! 
Mais sur un site mac, dans la session applescript, tu as peu de chance de trouver un scripteur pour Windows ...


----------



## Gregoryen (5 Novembre 2020)

Ouais mais ça, c'est parce que je n’ai pas envie de vous quitter et parler à des Waindausiens tu comprends.. Ça me fait des plaques et de l'urticaire.

Plus sérieusement je pensais à un petit script Shell et que ça serait de simples lignes de commandes (enfin simple pour ceux qui connaissent) donc je suis venu ici en pensant que ça serait un truc simple.

J'aimerais aussi faire un script sur Mac, j'aime cliquer sur des icônes (plus que des raccourcis clavier). Donc même s'il existe des utilitaires, j'aimerais pouvoir aussi le faire sur Mac car comme je suis un gros flemmard, j'en ai marre de chercher dans la liste surtout quand c'est écrit petit et que je dois le faire sur deux machines...

Je vais aller farfouiller sur la toile et si de mon côté j'ai trouvé une réponse à mes questions je le posterais.


----------



## Gregoryen (5 Novembre 2020)

Bon j'ai trouvé une solution pour Windaube ! 


-1 J'ai téléchargé QRes.exe
-2 Dans Bloc-Note j'ai mis 

```
@echo off
QRes.exe /x:2560 /y:1440 /r:75
```
3- J'ai enregistré sous 2560.bat
Il faut que ce fichier se trouve dans le même dossier que QRes.exe

_(/r:75 étant la fréquence de rafraîchissement)_

J’ai fait la même chose dans le sens inverse, c’est à dire lorsque je désactive le mode PBP pour que la source prenne tout l’écran. Seulement la résolution est restée en 2560 x 1440 et la fréquence est en 75Hz.

Tout est étiré et mal affiché, donc j’ai fait le même fichier BAT mais avec ceci :


```
@echo off
QRes.exe /x:5120 /y:1440 /r:30
```

Je l’ai nommé *5120.bat*, ensuite clic droit > Créer un raccourcis. Puis clic doit sur le raccourci > Propriétés > Touche de raccourci pour lui assigner un raccourci clavier.
_(Ça fait beaucoup de raccourcis !)_

Du coup lorsque sur mon écran Philips j’active le PBP ou non, *j’ai juste à faire un raccourci clavier *pour que Windaube s’adapte. Plus besoin de faire > clic droit > Propriété Graphiques Intel.. avec un affichage tout petit rikiki…

PBP= Picture By Picture. C'est juste un mode qui splitte l'écran en deux pour afficher deux sources différentes sur le même écran.

Maintenant, lorsque j'active le mode PBP alors que Windows était en plein écran ( 5120 x 1440 pour 30Hz ) je fais mon raccourci et en un clic il s'adapte pour devenir 2560 x 1440 75Hz. Sur mac j’aimerais faire pareil, en attendant j’ai Resolutionator qui me permet de choisir la résolution dans une liste et HOP c’est fait mais c’est moins rapide c’est sûr.


----------

